# what am i ?



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

better shot of my mystery hermit, any one know what it is?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Very few google entires under this name, but has been called "candy cane hermit crab". Probably has other proper names though, but it's a starting point for your search.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i think it might be a thin striped hermit its pretty close


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

looks like a peppermint crab


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nematopaurus gardineri


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Its a decepticon..


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

50seven said:


> Nematopaurus gardineri


i thought this at 1st but the stripes run the wrong way


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

explor3r said:


> Its a decepticon..


oh no i better call Omega Prime


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

found it 

its a Pylopaguropsis fimbriata

http://www.diverkevin.com/Asia-Divi...432004985_p5xeb#!i=432004985&k=p5xeb&lb=1&s=A


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

mrobson said:


> oh no i better call Omega Prime


I bought him at a garage sale last summer for my son. I'm sure he'll lend him to you ;-)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

now with this one, you can join a club

http://hermit-crabs.com/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

